# HR24 Manual



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

Is it true that there is no manual sent with the HR24? I just received one and no manual. I called Solid Signal and they said they were no longer included and I'd have to download it. I knew the BBC's weren't included.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2500/kw/manuals
--
This link as all the manuals available for download/printing for DTV Recievers. Edited with the link that takes you to the exact page that list manuals for all recievers.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. It surprised me because my HR23 had a manual. Fortunately I've kept that manual.
Main reason I'm asking is that the HR24 box had been opened.
It looks like a new receiver because the protective film was still on it.
I haven't activated it yet because I'm still waiting for the BBC's.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Other than speed and the BBC//DECA, there really are no differences between the HR23 and 24 in use.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

A 23 doesn't require BBC's, neither should a 24


:blush: I ASSumed


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The 24 does when not in a SWM environment. It has the DECA built in, not the BBC.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

It's a non-SWM installation.
The HR23 went up in smoke, so that's why I'm replacing it. It had run continously for 3 1/2 years on an APC battery backup, so can't complain.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimisham said:


> Is it true that there is no manual sent with the HR24? I just received one and no manual. I called Solid Signal and they said they were no longer included and I'd have to download it. I knew the BBC's weren't included.


My HR24-500s came with the "DVR Combo Guide Version 3.4-110210" manual.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

Mine's an HR24-100. I'm still wondering why the box it was in was opened. 
I thought the manual might have been taken out and that's why I called Solid Signal.


----------

